# Desk in the upstairs bedroom Poll



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2021)

Which desk should be kept?


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 12, 2021)

IMO, the smaller one will look quite regal yet warm in the new digs.


----------



## Jules (Aug 12, 2021)

Other - undecided.  

The roll top will store more.  Bet it will add significantly to the moving costs.  

If the smaller is kept immaculate, I prefer that look.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2021)

LOL RR.....Absolutely the smaller one! The Big old ugly roll top will look completely out of place in that new house..and aside from that why would you need anything so huge in a small house ...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 12, 2021)

I wouldn’t keep either of them but that’s just me.

If I had to keep one I would choose the smaller desk.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 12, 2021)

Neither one.  

New home paid for by cash, a new roof going to be put on paid by cash... I'd personally splurge and purchase new furniture and a desk to go in it, with more of my cash.  Out with the old, in with the new!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2021)

Gemma said:


> *Neither one.*
> 
> New home paid for by cash, a new roof going to be put on paid by cash... I'd personally splurge and purchase new furniture and a desk to go in it, with more of my cash.  Out with the old, in with the new!


..neither would I... but that's not going to happen with Deb...so we have to do our best to stop her taking 2 old desks to the new place..lol


----------



## Gemma (Aug 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ..as woud I... but that's not going to happen with Deb...so we have to do our best to stop her taking 2 old desks to the new place..lol


Stop her?  lol  Not gonna happen.  IMHO, she's a hoarder, moving all her treasures from one home to another because she just can't let go of any of it.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2021)

Gemma said:


> Stop her?  lol  Not gonna happen.  IMHO, she's a hoarder, moving all her treasures form one home to another because she just can't let go of any of it.


well 'tis true we've known her for many years, we knows she's a hoarder ..but if we can at least stop her hoarding the big ugly worthless stuff.. it's gotta help surely..

Don't think she won't surprise you, we never thought she'd ever leave that old house and buy another one did  we?


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 12, 2021)

I don't think Deb will be purchasing new furniture.  I think she enjoys torturing us with these postings of furniture, etc.     I would not keep either one; new home is a lot smaller than her present home.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> we never thought she'd ever leave that old house and buy another one did we?


Add up all the money spent so far for the new house, a new roof on the new house, plus whatever else will be spent to move all these treasures she's so attached to, for some reason, that money could have been used to repair the home she now lives in.

Just my two cents...I cannot see her keeping this new home clean, after reading and seeing how the old house was taken care of.  Give it a year, and the new one will start looking like the old one.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 12, 2021)

Take the small desk.  Deb's posts should be confined to the Entertainment Section.


----------



## Jules (Aug 12, 2021)

There is one vote to take the larger one - from deb.  Bottom line - her decision.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 13, 2021)

The smaller one for sure.  Other than that I would buy new stuff.


----------



## Knight (Aug 13, 2021)

Jules said:


> There is one vote to take the larger one - from deb.  Bottom line - her decision.


Absolutely makes sense to take the larger one.  Instead of having to bend over to pick up some of her stored items she can put more on top & in drawers than the smaller one.

 I think it's understood having a nicely decorated home with functional items not likely to happen. Hoarding useless items described  elsewhere as crap belonging to her parents & Deb bringing in pennies at her yard sales is as you say her decision.


----------



## Remy (Aug 13, 2021)

LOL to this post and poll! Deb voted but has not commented.

I like knickknacks too much also. But Deb move and keep the new place neater. Edit out that stuff. Get a cat.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2021)

Remy said:


> LOL to this post and poll! Deb voted but has not commented.
> 
> I like knickknacks too much also. But Deb move and keep the new place neater. Edit out that stuff. Get a cat.


No cats.... the last place stunk of cat pee ( by her own admission).. and she's having a devil of a job cleaning floors where cats have peed in the house...


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 14, 2021)

Take the small one and keep it free of clutter.


----------



## ronaldj (Aug 14, 2021)

I love my roll top...


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2021)

The roll-top does have more storage.


----------



## John cycling (Aug 14, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> No cats.... the last place stunk of cat pee ( by her own admission).. and she's having a devil of a job cleaning floors where cats have peed in the house...



There were neighbors living next to me who had 15 cats that totally destroyed my flourishing gardens full of herbs and vegetables.  They finally moved but I have never grown the gardens again after that because who knows what diseases they left in the soil.  One of those neighbors visited me a year or so after they moved and said they then had 30 cats in their new house in a cage!  Thank goodness they moved!

But there are still people around here who let their non native wild feral cats roam free to destroy the properties of other people including mine, and sadly the remaining native wildlife including beneficial lizards and birds.  Feral cats are not a native species, and they destroy all the natural native species wherever they are either by killing, wiping out their food supply and/or by infecting them, including humans, with diseases.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2021)

John cycling said:


> There were neighbors living next to me who had 15 cats that totally destroyed my flourishing gardens full of herbs and vegetables.  They finally moved but have never grown the gardens again after that because who knows what diseases they left in the soil.  One of the those neighbors visited me a year or so after they moved and said they then had 30 cats in their new house in a cage!  Thank goodness they moved!
> 
> But there are still people around here who let their non native wild feral cats roam free to destroy the properties of other people including mine, and sadly the remaining native wildlife including beneficial lizards and birds.


Oh how awful for you... ...I would have been more than furious if that happened to my property...


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2021)

That rolltop desk is huge, Deb.  Are you really going to get use of it at the new place?   That is what I always ask myself.  "Will I get use of this?"

Uggghhh, your new place is alot smaller.


----------



## Remy (Aug 14, 2021)

My two are strictly indoors and use the litter box. I do feed 3 spayed and released ferals at my work place and a new male has shown up. T


----------

